# hi everyone



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

ello everyone new to forum names charlie im 16 from essex


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

welcome charlie

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

hi charlie!

welcome to the board


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome bro :wink:


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello Boss


----------



## FeralSteve (Jun 23, 2005)

hi dude


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

hello bud

J


----------



## The Natural (Jul 17, 2004)

evenin Charlie, hope you pick up some sound advice here. i wish i had had someone to guide me when i first started out, instead i did the same workouts day after day and never ate in the two hours post exercise.

what a waste of testosterone...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome charlie


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Welcome.


----------

